# How Does your Enneatype Interact With your MBTI Type?



## chakulaab (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm an 8w9 sp/sx ISTP (tritype probably 854)
Lust for me may be less intense compared to the ESTP 8s who have Se dominant to go along with tgeir lust, while me being introverted just lessened the intensity of 8 and leaned to the 9 wing and 5 fix. 
Ti-Ni loop for me merges with the 8's bossiness and leadership sometimes. 
Fe inferior just fits the fact that 8s can't really consider or understand other's feeling well.


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

For the longest time I thought I was an Fi user. Only after I realized I was way too emotionally open, expressive and socially adaptive, I realized it was my fourness that distorted my understanding of cognitive functions. Nevertheless, I'm definietyl much more introverted and drown in personal emotions than others of my type.


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

INTP 9w8 sp/so is kind of interesting because I don't have the thirst for knowledge that many other INTPs have, and I'm not very good at mediating conflict because of my Inf Fe. I seem to try to achieve my sense of peace through searching through it and logically deducting it. That's about it really, couldn't think of what else to add.


----------

